# I hit a very large bump about a year ago...



## tremer88 (Aug 18, 2006)

The roads here suck. I had to drive into a rut on the side of the road for a while (to get out of the way of an effing suburban!). The rut wasn't the bad part. It was the transition to a new patch of road, and it was about 6 inches high!. It bottomed out with a loud sound. Im pissed at the city since they could have just put some damn gravel there or something..

Anyways, Its like a metal to metal clank. Its a quick sound, and it happens on short bumps from speeds anywhere from 20-40mph, faster if its a big bump. Its louder in the winter. It mostly happens when the spring and shock are are moving down after being compressed. 

It doesn't effect handling. At least I though so until lately, still doesn't bother me too bad.


I'm thinking shock mount?


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

possibly, inspect the under body,


----------



## Brianz01Altima (Jan 17, 2007)

Londonderry is right, jack up the car with both front wheels hanging off the ground and compare each side. Shake each tire to check for loose parts.


----------



## tremer88 (Aug 18, 2006)

did that and everything seems solid


----------



## flir67 (Oct 17, 2005)

might be the muffler cover or the um... can remember the name of the device but its on the muffler section under the driver seats. theres a aluminum cover and its known to break off or come loose.


----------

